# Do you think vBoards have become too restrictive



## Sonwebhost (Aug 9, 2013)

It is now apparent  that you can not meet all the rules on a vboard if you try to they just bring new rules which you don't know about. EG. I was suspended for not have my who is it displaying on my domain. Can you think of a better reason to band someone form a vBoard. When I contacted the mod, they said I was suspended for not having it displayed at who is it, I contacted enom plus check my contact info which displays my contact info, emon said I should use they who is it search which shows my contact info, I sent a copy to the vBoard who then ban me. So even if I abide by the rules I get ban for reasons which are out of my control, now who is it displays your domain contact info at some site and do not at other sites, so you see you can be ban for just having a domain. Recently I was  given a warning for not following the rules here, and as the mod say posting crap, like I said you can be ban for just little things I never us crap in my conversations, so can someone explain what is crap so I would know what rule that falls under.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Aug 9, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> It is now apparent  that you can not meet all the rules on a vboard if you try to they just bring new rules which you don't know about. EG. I was suspended for not have my who is it displaying on my domain. Can you think of a better reason to band someone form a vBoard. When I contacted the mod, they said I was suspended for not having it displayed at who is it, I contacted enom plus check my contact info which displays my contact info, emon said I should use they who is it search which shows my contact info, I sent a copy to the vBoard who then ban me. So even if I abide by the rules I get ban for reasons which are out of my control, now who is it displays your domain contact info at some site and do not at other sites, so you see you can be ban for just having a domain. Recently I was  given a warning for not following the rules here, and as the mod say posting crap, like I said you can be ban for just little things I never us crap in my conversations, _*so can someone explain what is crap*_ so I would know what rule that falls under.


"Crap" (i.e. poop) is waste from your digestive tract, expelled through a peripheral called the anus. (Science)


----------



## MartinD (Aug 9, 2013)

Try replying to messages the mods send you instead of ignoring them.


Try following the rules like everyone else does... mostly.


Stop spamming your offers everywhere you can.


That should see you right for a start.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 9, 2013)

I feel like this is something you should discuss with the mods perhaps? This is the equivalent of not getting your way with mommy and going to your cat with the complaint


----------



## texteditor (Aug 9, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> and as the mod say posting crap, like I said you can be ban for just little things I never us crap in my conversations, so can someone explain what is crap so I would know what rule that falls under.


Oh you....


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Aug 9, 2013)

@Sonwebhost

I think it is the way you tend to interact on boards that gets you in trouble.  You are quick to join any conversation to spam your product, but you rarely actually participate or offer any constructive help.  This is a turn off to a lot of us here with you.  Plus some of the things you have said in the past (I am not going to dig and quote) have been condescending and of the tone that you do not care what others think when people take the time to be constructive and offer their help to explain things to you and their opinions. If you want people to take you more seriously the first thing I would do is actually take the time to spell check and grammar check your posts.  English may not be your first language but it is often really hard to read your posts with all the random spelling and grammar errors. Also, for example, "they said I was suspended for not having it displayed at who is it", this statement here leads me to believe you don't even understand what a "whois" record is.  It is not a "who is it" record. If you really have a business in this industry and want people to take you seriously, comments like that one make you look unprofessional and uneducated.

I am not trying to attack you, but you asked why you are being treated the way you are and in short, the above has a lot to do with it.

Cheers!


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't want to pick on you.  Get your birds lined up properly and don't cause trouble.

I forget  whatever else you did that was unsavory.   

Moderators here are very reasonable.

Oh yeah, I forewarned you over on this thread:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/434-dedicated-servers-starting-at-7995-intel-core-i3-2100-affordable-prices


----------



## MannDude (Aug 9, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> It is now apparent  that you can not meet all the rules on a vboard if you try to they just bring new rules which you don't know about. EG. I was suspended for not have my who is it displaying on my domain. Can you think of a better reason to band someone form a vBoard. When I contacted the mod, they said I was suspended for not having it displayed at who is it, I contacted enom plus check my contact info which displays my contact info, emon said I should use they who is it search which shows my contact info, I sent a copy to the vBoard who then ban me. So even if I abide by the rules I get ban for reasons which are out of my control, now who is it displays your domain contact info at some site and do not at other sites, so you see you can be ban for just having a domain. Recently I was  given a warning for not following the rules here, and as the mod say posting crap, like I said you can be ban for just little things I never us crap in my conversations, so can someone explain what is crap so I would know what rule that falls under.


We've never banned you as far as I know.

You post offers, they get moderated like any other offer before becoming public. I know I've sent you a PM asking you to clearify some things with a link to the rules. After a few days with no responses I remove the offer from the 'content needing moderation queue' as we get a lot of stuff built up in there from people who just post an offer and leave.

Keep in mind the rules you are referring to are for the offers forum, and are there for a reason. We want this to be a quality community, not one where people can just post an offer and leave and not contribute to the community that they solicit for business.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 9, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> It is now apparent  that you can not meet all the rules on a vboard if you try to they just bring new rules which you don't know about. EG. I was suspended for not have my who is it displaying on my domain. Can you think of a better reason to band someone form a vBoard. When I contacted the mod, they said I was suspended for not having it displayed at who is it, I contacted enom plus check my contact info which displays my contact info, emon said I should use they who is it search which shows my contact info, I sent a copy to the vBoard who then ban me. So even if I abide by the rules I get ban for reasons which are out of my control, now who is it displays your domain contact info at some site and do not at other sites, so you see you can be ban for just having a domain. Recently I was  given a warning for not following the rules here, and as the mod say posting crap, like I said you can be ban for just little things I never us crap in my conversations, so can someone explain what is crap so I would know what rule that falls under.


So when are you leaving?


----------



## Tactical (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't forget to close the door!


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 9, 2013)

I've posted 2 troll threads yesterday.

I wasn't banned or infracted.


----------



## jarland (Aug 10, 2013)

I've been a bit concerned that the administration here would shift toward a "I don't like this provider and I think he's stupid so I'm going to find a way to get rid of him" environment. I first noticed it with the discrimination against sole proprietorships, except the ones that admins liked.


For reference, I'm not talking about Curtis or Don. There's someone else here who has always had a tendency to react as though his personal feelings are the way things should be run. Now don't get me wrong, I'm an asshole, but I know better than to use that side of my personality to make decisions about how to run what should be a fair website. You've gotta know when to get over yourself and do your job, or don't take the job.


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2013)

I think provider rules should be clear and verified folks when posting offers and non verified too should have to go through disclaimer page.

The OPs posted offer I jumped on before and was closed, was a total mess, lacking info, etc.  I handed the kind please would you his direction and banter out of his pie-hole.  Ignored reality, jumped on everyone with weird spacey wordpapering.

Clearly, the OP is acting more troll like than anything and now his girlfriends panties are bunching.  Perhaps he was posting while intoxicated or perhaps he's just an idiot like his posts continue to define.   

@jarland, yeppers.  Unsure if that someone had anything to do with the OP and the ban that did or didn't happen.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 10, 2013)

jarland said:


> I've been a bit concerned that the administration here would shift toward a "I don't like this provider and I think he's stupid so I'm going to find a way to get rid of him" environment. I first noticed it with the discrimination against sole proprietorships, except the ones that admins liked.
> 
> 
> For reference, I'm not talking about Curtis or Don. There's someone else here who has always had a tendency to react as though his personal feelings are the way things should be run. Now don't get me wrong, I'm an asshole, but I know better than to use that side of my personality to make decisions about how to run what should be a fair website. You've gotta know when to get over yourself and do your job, or don't take the job.



The rule for Sole Proprietorships / Unregistered businesses / DBAs / Etc is one year or more of being in business for them to be a 'Verified Provider'. This isn't so much due to us not liking anyone, but more or less to prevent summer hosts and what-not from being featured. The idea being that a provider who took the time to register their business is of legal age to run a business and less likely to take the money and run or being an immature little skid.

I've said in the past the Verified Provider thing is more hassle than it's worth, as the consumer can just do their own research but there are those who appreciate the rule. It was originally my idea, but the idea originated from simply wishing to have quality offers and not just random junk/spam. The rule may prevent some legit new companies / startups from being listed here, but at the same time if it was a free-for-all and we simply decided to not post ones _we_ felt weren't worthy than that would be us 'picking on those we don't like'. Having the rule in place kind of takes away that burden of picking and choosing, as it's a rule and nothing personal, but if you're around in a year or can legally register your business then you've proved us wrong.

I'm always open to taking suggestions from the community and implementing them to make this a better place for those involved.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

So just putting my two cents in here seeming it has to do about vpsBoard and the moderation staff. 

I understand where you're coming from @sonwebhost, but please understand that you do not respond to your private messages.  I've sent you multiple messages and it shows that you have never read most of them.  For those that you have, you took your time (a few days) and then never responded with any compromise so that we can work together.

This becomes overbearing when we have to dedicate resources to making sure that everyone gets an even opportunity.  We have to spend extra time making sure that you're being fine.  We have linked you to the rules multiple times and clarified which specific part of the rules you did not follow, and yet you still don't follow them.  

No-one banned you, we don't ban people unless they're too much of a hand-full (e.g. curtisg/netnub).  If we have issues with people we send them a private message to work it out with them (and most of them get resolved pretty quickly and if there's any further issues we usually get that resolved in private as well).  But how do we get this solved when you don't communicate with us?  

In terms of the rules just review the vpsBoard guildelines here (or also in the footer, but disregard the vps offer rules in there as they're outdated and I'll get that fixed asap) and each offer thread's rules thread (located in each offer thread's forum).  The really important ones are the offer thread rules that we really crack down on.  

In addition, we revised the rules in order to foster community growth and one human being helping another.  We wanted those who contributed to the community to be rewarded (via offer postings) while others who just come here to post their offers to be encouraged to participate.  We're not here to create a marketplace.   We're here to create a forum where people can share ideas and skills and discuss about the VPS Industry, with the opportunity for those who participate to market their companies/services.  I ask the community, is this wrong?  Should we not do this?  I mean if others have ideas then definitely let us hear what we can do better!  

*In direct reply to @Jarland's post:*

That was not really our intention.  My apologies if it feels that way.  Our rules and guidelines were changed as we saw the community change.  We try to operate in ways that would facilitate community growth while at the same time follow with MannDude's vision for a simple place with quality offers.  This is usually why if anyone has any issues we encourage them to open a thread about it on the forums (e.g. signature rules, advertisement/sustainability plans, etc.).  If anyone disagrees with any of the current regulations we have placed you're more than welcome to open a thread and discuss about it!  

For those who know me, I personally try to disconnect my "social" self from my "moderator" self and (during moderation actions) attempt to be as equal and not subjective as I can be.  If you have any issues you're more than welcome to contact myself or anyone else on staff via PM or e-mail.  If you find a specific ruling unjust then please feel free to contact myself or another member on staff to review the ruling.  I'll also start discussions in the internal staff forum to address the issues you have stated and see if we can't come to a compromise.  

If anyone has any other issues you're more than welcome to voice them either here or privately via PM containing all of us on staff.  I guarantee you that we won't bite your head(s) off.  I mean we're here to serve the community and it's interests (I think I described a politician right there).


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2013)

Calm down fellows.  I think you are more than tolerant, fair, etc.    Our other moderator was the recipient of the finger banging by Jarland and I agree, however never saw him finish a blow up with great bias.  More of nagging public row.   I know the other admins reigned that personality trait in.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry yeah I didn't mean to make it sound like I was upset or something.  Just wanted to be clear on the reasons why we take specific positions and such.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree. vBoards is way too restrictive. I say you boycott vBoards and come here where it's much better. Although with your track record Disney World would be too restrictive for you so I suggest sticking to what you know and stop raging against everything.

Out of 3 threads you've created here, here are 2 gems that make it very hard to anybody on here to take you seriously as a person or a company:

1) *Do you think vBoards have become too restrictive*

2) *Do you think it is fair that cpanel & whmcs should cost more than the server*


----------



## Sonwebhost (Aug 10, 2013)

Good we have your attention when I say we I mean me and all of you. Now the fix is quite clear, this is it, 

1.  A formatted form that allows you to post by filling out the form and then press submit for ads.

     (so the mods can then apply the set rules to all in the forms)

2.  Did you feel any restrictions posting in this tread well you should feel like that all over the site.

3.  Pre-define post frequency for all providers (even playing field)

See my next post, enjoy your day.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 10, 2013)

1. ......... seriously?

2. Yeah man

3. I feel like there are rules posted around here somewhere..... I could be wrong though, I am blind so I'm not sure how to check for the rules.



Sonwebhost said:


> Good we have your attention when I say we I mean me and all of you. Now the fix is quite clear, this is it,
> 
> 1.  A formatted form that allows you to post by filling out the form and then press submit for ads.
> 
> ...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 10, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> Good we have your attention when I say we I mean me and all of you. Now the fix is quite clear, this is it,
> 
> 1.  A formatted form that allows you to post by filling out the form and then press submit for ads.
> 
> ...


1. This defeats the point of marketing then.  Regardless, we have a *checklist* of what you need *in the rules*.  For example this vps offer rules post has what you need in your post.  

Let me make this easier for you.  This is what you need for your offer to get posted!



Company *must* have valid WhoIS information publicly available and can not have private WhoIS enabled. 
Submissions by representative of companies only, no affiliate links.
Title of post must include company name and must be descriptive of the offer.
Offers *must* include the *datacenter*(s) available for the offer
Offers *must* include the ACTUAL location (city) of the datacenter provinding the services available and not be misleading. Ex: *New York = New York City.* If you are in Buffalo, say 'Buffalo', not New York.
Offer *must* include a small description of the company and of the plan details. Don't just list plans, tell us about your company.
Rest of the rules are copied and pasted further down the post.  

2. There should be no real feeling of restrictions except in the offer forums.  I mean obviously the general rule of "Don't be an ass" should be applied anywhere and most of the time we try to make sure the content is in good taste. * vpsBoard is a platform for people to communicate and discuss about the industry*.  Not a place for an individual to state "LOL I'm laughing that you have not found us yet <insert link here>".

3. Ok...  You obviously did not read ANY of the messages we sent you.  Read the VPS Offer Rules Here.  

For your convenience, here's the part of the rules that directly correlates to what you're asking for (for your convenience): 


*Submitter must have at least 25 posts before submission can become active*

*Only one offer per every seven days may be posted!*
*You must also have at least 5 non-offer related posts between offers!*
We have sent the link to the rules to you MULTIPLE times.  And you have not communicated with us at all.  

For the sake of consistency, I'll add the final rule here.  


*NO FREE VPS OFFERS*

There you go.  It's good practice to check the rules thread every time before you post an advertisement because it can and probably will change.  While we will try to communicate with everyone and let them know every single time we make a rules change, we can't guarantee that all of you guys will get our message (although we damn sure will try!).  

Look, we've tried to work with you but you just don't communicate.  We link you to the rules but you give us nothing, and now you're complaining?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 10, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> Good we have your attention when I say we I mean me and all of you. Now the fix is quite clear, this is it,
> 
> 1.  A formatted form that allows you to post by filling out the form and then press submit for ads.
> 
> ...


HaKunamatata!

This is like the most well formatted thing I have seen from you in my whole life! Congrats!

Now, for your "suggestions", read the forum rules. It is there. Stop drinking martini and you might be able to read better.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Aug 10, 2013)

OP, the use of the word "crap" in the absence of more appropriate words, and the fact that you've placed the word "crap" in the wrong places of the sentences shows the following:


This reflects poorly on your hosting services.
Your lack of thoughtfulness in your original post shows the amount of thought you gave towards communication from moderators.
You are incapable reading the rules before you post a thread.
If you read the rules, you wouldn't have to go through such inconvenience.


----------

